# MF8 Shop?



## RyanHennessey (Apr 14, 2010)

Does anyone have any info about the reliability of the MF8 shop and their shipping? I've heard good things about most of their puzzles, but can't find anything on the actual shop. Except for one post on a forum that said it wasn't good, but didn't explain why. 

I'm wondering because I have $80 worth of cubes ordered due to some specials I couldn't pass up. Like a cube4you Gigaminx for $35, and Type C DIY cubes for $5 in just about every color.

I'm currently having a lot of trouble with a cube4you order, and am wondering if I should expect the same from this shop or not?

Thank you in advance for any help you can provide!


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 14, 2010)

Most of the people on the forums and I would suggest Popbuying--I personally haven't had a problem with them, they have great selection at great prices (free shipping  ), and good customer service. It's not perfect though: shipping can take a while.

I don't know about MF8's store, but Popbuying does have a lot their stuff (square-1, megaminx, teraminx, etc.).


----------



## RyanHennessey (Apr 14, 2010)

I've heard good things about there too, had to buy from mf8 shop though cause of the promotions. First time I've seen a Gigaminx for less than $50, and I've wanted one for a long time. And I'd like to have other colored 3x3's for collection purposes and variation, so as long as they're cheap! 
Can you use paypal eCheck's for popbuying.com, or do they require immediate payment? And what do they use for shipping? Cause I'm not home enough for UPS, so if they use that I can't risk ordering from them! I'll search the forums for these questions, as I haven't yet, but if someone answers while I'm looking that will save me time


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hardly anyone ever uses the mf8 shop (actually nobody I know used it), so I'd be careful. I don't think they're gonna scam you or anything.

EDIT: you meant http://shop.mf8.com.cn/ right?


----------



## Parity (Apr 14, 2010)

it is a fine store to buy from.
BlizzardKB buys from there all the time.


----------



## RyanHennessey (Apr 14, 2010)

I did indeed mean http://shop.mf8.com.cn/
I don't think they'd scam me, not good business sense. But I ordered from cube4you at the start of March, it shipped on the 16th. It's 28 days later, and my tracking number still doesn't work, Rubik(James) will not answer any contact in any form, and zhuzhu will only say "hi it is left china it maybe on way please waite some days don't worry", so I'm starting to wonder. I know I will never be buying from them directly again, but that order is still up in the air. More wondering if mf8 shipping times are more accurate, if tracking works(if they give one), and if customer service is any better than cube4you? Can't be any worse, that's for sure!


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 14, 2010)

Well it's less popular than C4Y, which kinda implies something I guess... But we don't know for sure. I'd pm BlizzardKB about it.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 14, 2010)

I have never been able to access the site. Is it just me, or are other people having problems too?


----------



## RyanHennessey (Apr 14, 2010)

I actually couldn't access it awhile back either, seemed to fix itself though, not sure what was on the go, hopefully it gets working for you too.


----------



## WitEden (Apr 15, 2010)

Hello!

WitEden's shop have many cube!

http://www.witeden.com


----------

